# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  محاضرات متنوعة (( أتمنى عدم الرد على الموضوع ))

## ذات الحياة

أخواتي الغاليات المشرفات 

بارك الله فيكن 

ياريت لو تثبتونه ويكون للأبد صدقوني رح تستفيدون منه 
أنا بنزل كل فترة وبتب جزء عن المحاضرات وبنزله بين كل يوم تقريبا أو أيام على حسب ..
وياربت تخلونه إنه محد يقدر يرد عليه عشان يكون الموضوع متناسق ومرتب لكل محاضرة صفحة خاصة 

ياريت أتمنى تساعدوني وتلبون هالخير والله في بنات لا يعرفون محاضرات ولا يسمعون بارك الله فيكم





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أخواتي الغاليات 


محاضرة 

(( نقطة تحول ))  للشيخ علي باقيس 



فيها قصص أقسم بالله أنها تبكي

أولا بدأ بقصة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه 

ثم قصة شاب 

ثم تكلم عن قصة شاب قصة جدا مرعبة ومحزنة الذي أصبح معاقا زكيف عانا هذه الدعوة ....................... والله لم يتحمل أحد قصة الشاب !!!!!!!!!



وقصة الفتاة التي ..............!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 


والله قصص مؤلمة جدا 


أنصحكم تسموعها 
وتهدونها لغيركم 

بارك الله فيكم 


ومن يريد أن ينشرها لللغير جزاكم الله خير



للحفظ والإستماع
http://www.liveislam.com/archiv2/rjab/kholais27a.rm



اللهم اهدنا وثبتنا

----------


## ذات الحياة

أعتذر الرابط لخبطت :1 (21): 

هذا الصحيح بارك الله فيكم عزيزاتي:22 (27): 

اضغطوا على الريل بلير بارك الله فيكم على الصفحة الرئيسية 

http://www.emanway.com/play_droos.php?cid=3&id=959




وهذا للحفظ 
http://www.emanway.com/multimedia/dr...t/nqth_t7wl.rm

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


[ دمعة خائف ]

(سبعة هم الذين يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله )

وهذا رسولكم يخر ساجدا ً باكيا لرب العالمين 

وقال الله يا جبريل إنا سنرضيه في أمته 


أما عمر خائف ، وأبو موسى الأشعري يسمع نحيبه وبكاءه 

دمعة 

وهو يقول يا ويلك يا عمر إن لم يرحمك الله [ خائف ]

يا ويلك يا عمر من عذاب الله ،

يا ويلك يا عمر إن لم تخشى الله

هذا عمر خائف وهذا خوف عمر 

ضعوا خدي على لحدي ضعوه ..... ومن عفــر التراب فوســدوه 
وشقوا عنه أكفانا رقاقا .... وفي الرمس البعيد فغيبوه
:

محاضرة / [ دمعة خائف ]
للشيخ / طلال بن فالح الدوسري

http://www.m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1738.ram


http://www.islamcvoice.com/mas/open....t=16&book=1955

::

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





محاضرة : انتهينا .. للتائب الداعية : سلطان الدغيلبي 

انتهينا 
كم في أم مسكينه تدعوا على ابنها ؟ 


فأخذ الكاس الأول والثاني ووووووو 


يقتل نفسه ?!

يبكي ويتنهد وحزين 



[[ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان ومن يتبع خطوات الشيطان فإنه يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر ]] 



تقوله يا فلان هذا حرااااااااااااااام ...

يقولك :

أنا حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــر


يا فلان تب !!!!!!!


سؤال ؟

ما مقدار التنفيذ في حياتك 
كم مرة سمعن اكلمه أو شريط ؟

اسمع وانظر وتأمل واعتبر 


عائلة كامل تموت والسبب !!!!!!!!!


*للحفظ فقط للحفظ* 

http://www.m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1736.ram

http://www.islamcvoice.com/mas/open....t=49&book=1949

----------


## ذات الحياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياكم الله وبياكم يا أخواتي الغاليات وسدد على طريق الحق خطاي وخطاكم 

ومع بداية موسم ستار أكاديمي والتي أرى أن عدد المشتركين قد ازدادت مع العام الماضي ولاأعلم ما الذي سيحدث في العام القادم، 

فأحببت أن اقدم لكم هذه المقدمة من شريط طالب أكاديمي للشيخ سليمان الجبيلان جزاه الله الف خير


فيها قصة عجيبة لفتاة تكلم 21 واحد !!!!!!!!! في اليوم !!!!!!!!!! 


يالله 
!!!!!!!!!!!

أعوذ بالله




وأخرى تزوجت 12 مرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






رابط المحاضرة للحفظ

http://www.m0hadrat5.islamcvoice.com/a1708.ram 

http://www.islamcvoice.com/mas/open....t=14&book=1925 

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ذات الحياة

محاضرة : صرخة التوبة – بو غازي 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..




ما أجمل التوبة 

اسألوا التائبين ...

تائب جلست معاه قال : من قبل 7 سنوات عمري ما صيفت في بلادنا ..

وأروح أمريكا ...أصيف 

أين السعادة ؟؟؟
ما وجدتها ...
قلت لعل السعادة في أوروبا ؟!

ذهبت لأوروبا ..
أين السعادة |؟

أي شخص يريد السعادة في معصية لن تجد السعادة 

رجعت السعودية .. طفنا حول الكعبة فأعلن التوبة ... وجد الراحة وجد الطمأنينة 

فأعلنوا التوبة ..

أوجه نداء لكل من يعصي الله بالنظر أو الكلام ..

قل اللهم أني تبت إليك ... 

فلا تحرم نفسك هذه ...
قبل أن يأتي ملك الموت .. 
وتقف بين يدي الله ..

شاب تائب يتحدث إليكم هو بنفسه يتكلم .. اسمع ..

أعلنها في يوم الجمعة اللهم إني تائب إليك ..



للحفظ 
http://www.dawah.ws/sounds/0088.RA

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


*أسرار !!*

تتغلب بها المرأة على حكمة العقول ؟

أسرار المكياج والتدين للزوج !

كلمة تفرح .. كلمة تسعد .. كلمة تجرح .. كلمة ينهار بها ... وبكلمة تهيج العواطف .. وبكلمة تبدأ المشكلات... وبكلمة يكون العفو عن الزلات ..


تساؤلات ..؟!

كيف أجعله يحبني ؟! ويتعلق بي ؟!

كيف أتعامل مع زوجي ؟!


هل المسيار هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ما هي أسرار الجمال عند الزوج ؟!


لغات ؟! 
إنها مؤثرة ؟!
لغة النظرات ! 


وصايا في مهارات الزوجية والصبر عليها ..
خذ العفو مني ..

الإعجاب يولد الإنتباه ! حوار ؟

http://m0hadrat4.islamcvoice.com/a334.ram

http://www.islamcvoice.com/mas/open.php?cat=69&book=347

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لا هضمت المطاوعة ... ولا بغيت الدين ...

أخذنا عوض إلى الحج ... إيمانيات راحة نفسية.. 
في يوم عرفات كان معاي 28 من المدمنين يسبحون الله متأثرين ويبكون ... 
قال عوض أبغى أشرب ماي .. قلت له عندنا ماي .. 
قال لا في هناك براد تحن بارد ... 
نزل وراح ...

 وش تتوقعون رايح وين ؟

والله إنه مواعد له في هذا اليوم " بياع هروين" ؟!


دخل العناية المركزة 4 مرات بين الحياة والموت !!!
بسبب إبرة هروين !؟

سافر 17 دولة 

إمه ما شافته منذ 7 سنوات !!!




الجنة وين ؟ بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه ..

من يتحمل عذاب النار ... من يتحمل غضب الله 




هل هناك توبة للعاصين ؟ هل هناك توبة للمعرضين ؟




أبشر 

بل لا يغفر الله لك .. بل يبدل الله سيئاتك حسنات 


أبغى أتوووووووووب 




للحفظ
http://m0hadrat5.islamcvoice.com/a1411.ram

http://www.islamcvoice.com/mas/open....=190&book=1661

----------


## ذات الحياة

محاضرة ما عندك أحد !! للأستاذ /أ. سليم الجدعاني 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شريط روووووووووووووعة بصراحة صريييييييييح جدا جدا للطلاب في المدرسة والله اني استغربت بعض ما سمعت من الشريط ... الله يستر على الشباب !!!



مواقف الطلاب التي عايشتها 
فهي منكم وإليكم 

قصة هذا الطالب أثناء الرحلة المدرسية ..
يقفز في المسبح ... لأجل .. لفت الأنظار ...
والنتيجة ... شلل رباعي!


تفتيش للطلاب .. 
 الطالب واضع صورة أخته !!! يستعرض بها !! 

الأب انصدم ...!!!!!!!!



احتكاك الطلاب مع الصغار ! خطر !!

أنكر الطالب الكبير ؟! 

والطالب الصغير ألعوبة بين يدي الطالب الكبير !


ليش تمشي مع هذا ؟! 
أنا اعتبره مثل أخويه !
تجد هذا الطالب المسكين الولهان .. شغال بالرسايل .. والسؤال ...
تجده يقول يارب أنقذني من هذا العذاب !

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبتني على دينك ..


الشقة أعوذ بالله خراب .. خمور وبنات .. وكل ما يغضب الله ..
لكن والله ما وجدنا السعادة ... وبعدها ضاق صدري ... فتركت هذه الصحبة ..واستلموني ضرب .. وكادوا أن يقتلوني .. إلا إني هربت منهم .. 

محاضرة ما عندك أحد !!



للحفظhttp://m0hadrat5.islamcvoice.com/a1442.ram

http://www.islamcvoice.com/mas/open....=190&book=1661

----------


## ذات الحياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواتي الفاضلات حفظكم الله ورعاكم 

هذه جلسة مع العاشقين والعاشقين أذكرهم وأتحدث معهم ..
كم أكبت رؤس في الجحيم وأذاقتهم العذاب الأليم...
و كم أزالت من نعمة وأحلت من نقمة وكم من فتاة ضيعت شبابها وفضحت أهلها ..
وكم من شاب أشغل أيامه وساعاته .. 

أقبل الليل يا حبيبي ** أقبل الليل وناداني الغرام ** أي سر لمحب لم يصوره الظلام ** كل نجم مهجة تهفو وعين لا تنام ** يا حبيبي كل شيء أخل العشق الحرام ** 

تلك لعمر الله البلية الكبرى ... والفتنة العظمة ...فتنه العشق .. 

فالمحب بمن أحبه قتيل !

يا شيخ أنا والله ما أدري على من حبيت ما أدري ليع ليش حبيت ..

 لو أدري إن الحب هم وهيام ما كان حبيت ولا تعنيت علقني بحبه وزاد باهتمامي ودارت بي الدنيا .. 

ابتعد عن كل ما يذكرك بالمعاصي والرسائل والصور ..

ابتعد عن كل الأماكن التي يختلط فيها النساء والرجال ..

اللهم اعصمنا من الفتن ما ظهر منا وما بطن ..
أترككم مع هذه المحاضرة && إعترافات عاشق&& للشيخ : محمد العريفي 
أتمنى سماعها وجزاكم الله خيرا ً

http://media.islamway.com/lessons/3r...7traf7ashq.mp3

----------


## فرح الزمن

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

محاضرة بعنوان العشيقة  للدكتور محمد العريفي 


تلك الأمنية الغالية التي يسعى إليها الساعون
شعلة تكوي قلوب العاشقين و تسهر ليل المتعبدين
استعبدوا من أجلها العذاب وتحملوا جليل المصاب

هي نور يتلئلئ و ريحانة تهتز و فاكهة و خضرة
فيها الوجوه مسفرة ضاحكة مستبشرة
فيها الحور العين و الجمال المبين
فيها النعيم الدائم و العاشق الهائم

هي دار الخلد و دار المقامة لا ينتقلون منها و لا يملون دار الحضور و السرور 
ينسى فيها المريض مرضه و المصاب مصابه و الفقير فقره و المقهور قهره
ليس فيها هم مال يجمع و لا منصب يرفع و لا مرض يزول و لا سجن يطول و لا بيت يبنى و لا ولد يشفى و لا عدو يخشى
ليس فيها كربات بل فرحة و مسرات

بل يحتقر الجميل سابق ملاحته و الوسيم سابق و سامته و قد صارت وجوههم أنوارا و أبدانهم أطهارا فتسابق إليها عشاقها و تنافس لخطبتها أحبابها


http://www.emanway.com/play_droos.php?cid=15&id=841

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


*أسرار !!*

تتغلب بها المرأة على حكمة العقول ؟

أسرار المكياج والتدين للزوج !

كلمة تفرح .. كلمة تسعد .. كلمة تجرح .. كلمة ينهار بها ... وبكلمة تهيج العواطف .. وبكلمة تبدأ المشكلات... وبكلمة يكون العفو عن الزلات ..


تساؤلات ..؟!

كيف أجعله يحبني ؟! ويتعلق بي ؟!

كيف أتعامل مع زوجي ؟!


هل المسيار هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ما هي أسرار الجمال عند الزوج ؟!



لغات ؟! 
إنها مؤثرة ؟!
لغة النظرات ! 



وصايا في مهارات الزوجية والصبر عليها ..
خذ العفو مني ..

الإعجاب يولد الإنتباه ! حوار ؟



للحفظ فقط http://m0hadrat4.islamcvoice.com/a334.ram

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه بعض النقاط الرئيسية للمحاضرة كي أشوقكم في سماعها أتمنى سماعها ,, 

ودقة جاهل ٍ تجزى بدقة ٍ .......... ورب الكون لا يرضى الدنايا 
أصون محارمي بالنفس بأني .......... فدين العرض في درب المنايا 

------ > هو الرجل يزني هناك ... وزوجته تزني هناك في العمارة ؟!!؟
وتسقى زرع جارك في غياب ..... كفاك اليوم غمسا ً في الخطايا ..
سمعنا من قديم القول ....... بأن السوء يلحق بالبغايا .
أتخفي السوء عن كل البرايا ...... وتخلوا بالمحارم والرزايا 

===> فدخل ...===> فإذا هي ===>...أخته المطلقة !؟

ودقة جاهل ٍ تجزى بدقة ٍ ......... ورب الكون لا يرضى الدنايا 
أصون محارمي بالنفس بأني .......... فدين العرض في درب المنايا 

فدخل الكراج معها >>>>>>>>>>>>>> وإلا لحظات >>>>>>>>>>>>>> خاتمة سيئة سوداء >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> أعوذ بالله من سوء الخاتمة !!!! 

ودقة جاهل ٍ تجزى بدقة ٍ .......... ورب الكون لا يرضى الدنايا 
أصون محارمي بالنفس بأني .......... فدين العرض في درب المنايا 

------> من تمتع بالصور الحرام فإن الله يحرمه من الحور ...

~~~~~~~~~~~~> الإبهام الشاهد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!

=========> يـشـتـري لـهـا تـلـفـون ========> و يعطيها الـفـلـوس >>>>>>>> مـقـابـل أن تـرافـقـه ويـهـتـك بـعرضـهـا !!!؟؟؟ تبيع عفتها وأغلى ما تملكه مقابل المال والهاتف !!!!

ودقة جاهل ٍ تجزى بدقة ٍ .......... ورب الكون لا يرضى الدنايا 
أصون محارمي بالنفس بأني .......... فدين العرض في درب المنايا 

+ الـحـل والـعـلاج + : 
البحث عن أصحاب الخير والصلاح والتقى ومرافقتهم ومجاورتهم .. والذكر والتوبة إلى الله .. ومحاسبة النفس .. غير أصحابك .. ابتعد عن طريق الحرام .. انصح أصحابك ... ابحث عن البدائل .. كالصوم والزواج ..
نــــــعــــــم تــــــــــزوج واحــــدة واثـنـتـان وثــــلاث وأربــــع إن أردت لا نمنعك من التعدد .. ولا تقع في الحرام

أترككم مع محاضرة ** دقة بدقة ** للشيخ طارق الطواري حفظه الله ورعاه .. والله رااااااااائع جدا جدا ومؤثرة وقويه وااااااااااااايد عجبت مما قاله ؟! .. وأترك الحكم والتعليق لكم على هذه المحاضرة ؟!

للحفظ
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a109.ram

----------


## ذات الحياة

# ضحايا الحب # # ؟! ( كل البنات يسمعونها لأنها فعلا ً مفجعة هذه المحاضرة ) 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا داء أعيا الأطباء الدواء ؟! و الداء العضال السم القتال ؟! 

+ الكارثة انه عشق حرام ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟! حسرات وندامة ...

أبكي ضياع شبيبة الإسلام ... 
كانوا الاماني مشرقات بالمنى ...
فغدوا ضحايا الحب والاوهام ؟؟؟...
*********

&- موجز العاشقات والمعجبات ..!!!!!
$- تسرق لتقدم هدية لمحبوبتها ..!!!!!
#- تحبها اكثر من محبتها لله .. !!!!!!!!
*- رسائل غرامية لصديقتها ..!!!!!!!
*********

-- قالت : كانت كانت =====> تسلية وإهدارا ً لوقتي ؟!!؟ 
-- قلتُ لها : أتتلاعبين بمشاعري ؟!؟!
********* 

==> قالت أحداهن : والله ما كنت أصلي الفجر ؟!!!!!؟

==> ولا أبالي بسماع الاذان ؟!؟؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!

==> سلمته نفسي ؟!!!!!؟

والنتيجة للأسف====> استفقت بعد -----> أن فقدت أعز شيء تملكه المسلمة بعد دينها ؟!!!!!؟

------> قال لها : أنت ِ لا يمكن أن تكوني زوجة صالحة !؟! مثل ما خرجتي معي ستخرجين مع غيري !!؟؟ 


أبكي ضياع شبيبة الإسلام ... 
كانوا الاماني مشرقات بالمنى ...
فغدوا ضحايا الحب والاوهام ؟؟؟...
*********

:: والآن ماذا أفعل ؟! 
:: قالت أخشى من عذاب الله ... ومن يوم القيامة ...
:: أخشى من الحسرة والندامة ... 
**********

~~~~> إذن ما هو الحب الذي تريد ؟؟؟
* حب شريف عفيف .. 
* محبة الله وطاعته واتباع سنة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الحب الذي نريده ... 
* كتبه الصالحين في دموعهم ...

الله يحفظ بنات المسلمين ويحفظنا ويهدينا ويهديهن ويهدي الشباب 


أترككم مع محاضرة .. ضحايا الحب للشيخ / راشد بن عثمان الزهراني 



للحفظ http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a208.ram

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


محاضرة تبكي لها العيون .. رسالة منها الألم ؟.


والله إنها محزنة جدا ورااااائعة في نفس الوقت ...

أنصحكم تسمعونها ...
لانها تحكي قصة الشيخ هو نفسه عن قصته !!!...


أبغي أنام ..

وهو الفضيحة 

من ...
إلى ....

النهاية ....


هذه قصتي 

ونا ضنيت إني بنسجن


ولا أبوي يطرني من البيت 

والله ما أنسى هذا المنديل ....


بابا لا تروح عني الحين ...

شو خص الشوارع ؟!

أمس مثل المجنون 

يطقون فيني طق ؟!

هذه قصتي .. ل يوسف الصالح 



للحفظ http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a166.ram

----------


## كتكوتة uae

يزااااجـ اللهـ الفـ :12 (35): 1000ــ خيـر ...  :12 (43):  :12 (43):

----------


## ذات الحياة

( وغارت الحور ) ( رجاء ً يــــا بـــنـــــااااااااات أرجو الدخول جداً راااااائعة ) 
________________________________________
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مقتطفات من الشريط كي أشوقكن لسماعها .. سوف تندم من لم تسمعها ! 

&& إنها الجنة && 
.

- ولست أمعة أوجه للغتم ؟!؟!؟ .
.
مكنونة ليست تنال بنظرة .. من دونها بحر بعيد عن الرمم 
الورد يذبل حين يكثر لمسه .. وتبقى اللآليء غاية لأؤلي الهمم 
.
- لا يمزون بين الحلوى والمخدرات ؟.
.
لست الرخيصة التي هي قدركم ,, تريد تذكر حتى ولو بدم ...
راحت تضيع نفسها بنفسها ،، راحت تكمل نقصها بما حرم ...
إحساسها بالنقص ضيع دربها ،، فتخبطت كالطفل حين ينهزم ... 
.
- أباه إسألهما لما فقعا عيني ؟! 
.
- سآخذك إلى مكان الله ما يراني فيه ؟؟!!!!!! 
{{ أيحسب أن لم يره أحد .. ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى }} 
.
- أحس بآلام في بطني ... ؟! 
- قالت لو تسقط عيوني .. أعطوني العلاج ..
.
هل ينفعونها من سعوا لفسادها ... فستعلمين غدا إذا ما زالت من في الجنان .. ومن تقطعه القمم ؟!


أترككم مع محاضرة ** وغــارت الــحـــور ** للدكتور عبدالمحسن الأحمد .. رااااااااائعة بمعنى الكلمة جدا جدا أعجبتني ,,, جزى الله خيرا الدكتور على هذه المحاضرة القيمة والمؤثرة فعلا ً ..



للحفظ http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a180.ram

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وقف وقف ...

علشان خاطر ....

علشااان خاطر ...




تعال تعال شو اسمك إنت ؟





مات أبو محمد !!!!!!!!!!


كانت فيني حيرة ليش مات ؟!





 قالت : عندي 4 بنات ! اسمع القصة .!





أسامة صار أكبر هم عايش !





الله أكبر عليك يالله إن شاء الله ينقص عليك هذا الصوت !!!




قال يدوروون علي !!





والله لابس تنورة وكعب !!!!






هل لديك من الوقت قليلا لنتحدث ؟!





أبوي يشرب الخمر وعنده 3 بنات آخر الليل !!!


استغفر الله العظيم ...!!!!



للحفظ 
http://m0hadrat5.islamcvoice.com/a1669.ram

----------


## ذات الحياة

إلى من يؤمن باالحب الزائف ! 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حفظكم الله ورعاكم 

نداااااء >> نداااااااء >> نداااااااااء >> يا هؤلااااااء >> يا هؤلاااااااء >> يا هؤلااااااء ...

إلى أصحاب # الحب الزائف # جن الندااء يا هؤلاء يا هؤلاء يا هؤلاء 

قصص من الحب الزائف ... {{ فاقصص القصص لعلهم يتفكرون }} ..

& ليس في الحياء في أن يغرر في الفتاة & 

** أرى الحب يبلى العاشقين ولا يبلى ** ونار الهوى في حبة القلب لا تطفى ** تهيجني الذكرى فأبكي صبابة ** وأي محب لا تهيحه الذكرى ** أقول وقد أسلبت دمعي طالما ** شكوت الهوى مني فلم تنفع الشكوى ** 

أترككم مع هذه المحااااااضرة && الحب الزائف للشيخ : ابراهيم بوبشيت && 
واتمنى من الجميع سمااااااااعها ... وبارك الله فيكم 

للحفظ
http://download.media.islamway.com/l...et//HubzAef.rm

----------


## ذات الحياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


يا أخيتي الغالية ...

إليك يا بنة الإسلام .. ويا صانعة الأجيال .. 


صوني جمالك .. إن أردت ِ كرامة .. 

لله أنت ِ وقد شمخت ِ عزيزة ٍ .. وتفاخرت بشموخك ِ العلياء ُ

عبائتك .. هي تاج رأسك وعفافك .. فأنت مليكة الطهر والعفاف .. سيري بها يا أخيتي وااااااااثقة الخطاة .. 

أدعك مع هذه المحاضرة . && قصة عباءة للشيخ : محمد الهبدان && 

http://download.media.islamway.com/l...n//qestABaa.rm

وجزاكن الله خيرا ً

----------


## ذات الحياة

محاضرة :|--*¨®¨*--|فاجعة الفجر|--*¨®¨*--|>> للشيخ صالح المغامسي


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


من صلى الفجر فهو في ذمة الله 

المحافظة عليها جماعة 

والمحافظة عليها يكسب المؤمن نورا 

صلاة الفجر 

الموت أول حياة البرزخ!

أين أنت من توحيد الله ومن الصلوات .. أين أنت !

حاسب نفسك قبل أن تموت !


أترككم مع المحاضرة 

[rams]http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1087.ram[/rams]

للحفظ
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1087.ram

----------


## بنت العطاء

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المواضيع الرائعه والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
ااتمنى منكم ان تفيدونا اكثر واكثر

----------


## ذات الحياة

العفة في زمن الغربة
________________________________________
السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته 

اتقي الله 
( قال معاذ الله )

أصون عرضي بمالي ** لا أدنسه ** لا بارك الله في المال ** بعد العرض ** 

ألا فلتسكت تلك الأقلام الملوثة ... و الأصوات الكالحة العبوس ... 

تطلب منه ذات مال وجمال ومنصب منه أن يقع في الفاحشة ، ، هنا يصرخ المسلم ( قال معاذ الله ) 

إنه جرم عظيم وانحراف خلقي وعمل شنيع وانحطاط أدبي .

** عفو تعفو نسائكم في المحرم ** وتجنبوا مالا يليق مسلم ** 

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من من سيئات اعمالنا ومنكرات الأخلاق والأعمال والأهواء ومن مظلات الفتن ..
واللهم إنا نسالك العفاف والغنى والهدى والتقى .. واللهم إنا نسالك العفاف والغنى والهدى والتقى .. واللهم إنا نسالك العفاف والغنى والهدى والتقى ..
اللهم استعملنا فيما يرضيك .. واكتب لنا الشهدة في سبيلك يا رب العالمين اللهم استعملنا فيما يرضيك .. واكتب لنا الشهدة في سبيلك يا رب العالمين اللهم استعملنا فيما يرضيك .. واكتب لنا الشهدة في سبيلك يا رب العالمين 


أترككم مع هذه المحاضرة && العفة في زمن الغربة : للشيخ بندر العتيبي &&

http://download.media.islamway.com/l...currenttime.rm

http://download.media.islamway.com/l...currenttime.rm

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



جلسات الخميس والأربعاء هو الي ينسقها .. وتعرف ايش فيها ؟؟ 
تعرف جلسات الشاليهات إلى أن جاء يوم الثلاثاء ... 

ويقول اللهم أغفر لي اللهم أغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم ...
اللهم أغفر لي اللهم أغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم....
قعدنا نضحك عليه ...

وطلع .. ثم رجع وقال لفلان تعال 
قدت أضحك ... أدري إنه ماهوب صاحي .. ودي أصدق لكن ما أقدر !

رجعت لقيت الرجال متوضي ورايح يصلي .. كان ينتفض وكبر .. وركع .. ورفع .. ثم سجد ...
فلان والله مارفع ألين أذن الظهر .. ثم رفع وكمل صلاته ...

ثم جاء يوم الأربعاء ... ننتظر الرجال يتصل نشوف من جايب اليوم ؟! كيف الليلة اليوم ؟!... 
الخميس ... الجمعة .. ما اتصل ولا يرد ..السبت جينا المكتب لقيناه موجود ..
 اللهم أغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم 


ومعنا واحد قليل الحياء بزيادة 

قال له : يافلان ! كان إنك تطوع تكفى طلبتك ! 
والله لأدفع لك 100 ألف ريال تعطيني النوته الي فيها أرقام البنات !!!!!!! 
يوم كمل الكلام .. خوينا طاح وقام ينتفض ... وبكى ثم طلع ... 

قال والله ما أتركك !!؟؟ لين تعلمني شو الي صار ؟!
قال : اتركني .. قالت : والله ما أروح لين تعلمني ...

قال : أنا يوم الثلاثاء كنت مواعد 3 بنات أطلع من وحدة أروح للثانية !
وأنا رايح للثانية .. كنت في شارع نزلت وجا واحد جنبي يمشي بيقطع الشارع ... 
أتقدم خطوة يتقدم .. أوقف يوقف .. ثم فجأة !!! وقفت !! وتقدم الرجال خطوة ... 
فجأة السيارة تضرب الرجال الي بجنبي ... وضرب فيه ... 
وتسحبه السيارة ما بقى عظم إلا وتهشم !!! يوم جلست أناظر فيه والناس تبكي .. 
والأشلاء متقطعة ... الناس بكت أنا والله ما بكيت ...!!! جلست أنظر .. 

وأنا في لحظة صمت .... جاني واحد قال : اسمع المرة هذي قدمناه ووقفناك !! 
المرة الثانية والله إنقدمك إنت !!! التفت والله ما شفت أحد !!.. 
وأسمعها مرة ثانية .. اسمع المرة هذي قدمناه وقفناك !! المرة الثانية والله إنقدمك!!

رجعت للغرفة قلت لو إني متقدم والغرفة مليااااانه أفلااااااام !!! وصـــــــــــــور !!!! وألبووووومااااااات !!! 
وأجمع كل هذي وأحطها في كيس .. 
قلت والله لأحطها في كيس نفايات حتى يشوفها ربي .. 
وأجيبها عند برميل الزبالة أكرمكم الله ..ونا ماسكنها ويقولي : والله إنقدمك !!! 
والله من النفضة إني فكيت الكيس .. طاح الكيس .. وانتصرت هموم الدنيا كلها ..


صار لنا أكثر 20 سنة نصلي لكن هل جت مرة صلاة تنهانا عن الذنب ؟!
واحد أسمع له قبل 3 أيام ... شاري له 2 كيلوا معسل علشان رمضان !


إذا الله أراد أن يفضحك ما يفضحك في حارتكم ؟! ...
 يفضحك في الدنيا وفي الآخرة !!! 


ضاقت ذل .. دفعت ضحكات مأجلة يقول لها إنتي أقل من الجزمة !!


اتصال من بريطانيا .. جاي إيميل من عندكم .. وفضيحة من عندكم ؟!
وهذه عائلة قدمها لله لكل أم وأب فهل هم منتبهون ؟! 
المسألة مسألة ملايين من البشر والي شافها والي وزعها !!!!
والله إنه سيوقفها وملايين البشر تحمل أوزارها وأوزار الي أضلتهم بغير علم ...

ألا ساء ما يعملون 

عميد في ... أعطاني صور .. لتسع مواقف في 9 شقق ...!!
ما داهمناهم نحن !!!مداهمة الشرطة مهي بمشكلة وأخوها يجيي مهي بمشكلة .. 

لكن لا ترسلك مداهمة من عند رب العالمين ..!!! 
والله إنه واحد أرانا الله فيهم آية .. إلى الآن وأنا أذكرها شعري يوقف !!!!
دخلنا على الرجل ... اقسم بالله وجهه غوريلا والله .. !!!


أعوذ بالله من سوء الخاتمة



[rams]http://media.islamway.com/lessons/amusenahmed//347-AlA7mad_Esta3eddo.rm[/rams]



للحفظ :
http://download.media.islamway.com/l..._Esta3eddo.mp3

----------


## ذات الحياة

مؤمرات شيطانية!!!!!!!!!! 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

للإنسان عداوة بينه وبين ابليس ..


{إن الشيطان لكم عدو ا فاتخذوه عدوا....... !}


عداوة خطيرة ...

يراك وأنت لا تراه 


وهو يخطط لك ويعرف مواطن الضعف فيك !! 





يقول : أنت أنت 




من يقول : الله أكبر ... يقول .....




فلا تنخدع بواحد يزين لك !



اتركم مع محاضرة : مؤمرات شيطانية/ للشيخ : سعيد بن مسفر 



للحفظ 
http://www.m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1757.ram

----------


## ذات الحياة

مجموعة محاضرات جديدة اطرحها لكم 
وان شاء الله تفيدكم 
والسموحة على عدم كتابه مختصرة عنها 
رح اقتصر على عنوانها واسم الشيخ والرابط للمحاضرة 


اسم المحاضرة : التشبه 
للشيخ : خالد السبت

للتحميل والاستماع 
http://m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1997.ram


+++++++++++++++++++++++++

اسم المحاضرة : ملفات السجينات 
للشيخ : عادل العبدالجبار

للتحميل والاستماع
http://www.islamcvoice.com/mohadrat7/a2142.rm


+++++++++++++++++++


اسم المحاضرة : حياة القلوب
للشيخ الفاضل صالح المغامسي

للحفظ والاستماع
http://www.islamcvoice.com/mohadrat7/a2144.rm


+++++++++++++++++++


اسم المحاضرة : بيوت مطمئنة - قصص لم تسمع بها
إصدار مميز يقدمه لكم الدكتور عادل العبدالجبار ذكر فيه قصص من واقع برنامج بيوت مطمئنة على إذاعة القرآن الكريم السعودية. 

للحفظ والاستماع 
http://www.m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1992.ram


++++++++++++++++


اسم المحاضرة : رحلة مع القرآن 
للدكتور : عبدالمحسن الأحمد

للحفظ والاستماع
http://www.islamcvoice.com/mohadrat7/a2137.rm


+++++++++++

اسم المحاضرة : أجواء منعشة 
للشيخ : سليمان الجبيلان

للحفظ والاستماع 
http://www.islamcvoice.com/mohadrat7/a2129.rm

----------


## ذات الحياة

كما يذوب الرصاص في النار

إن في القلب قسوة لا يذيبها إلا ذكر الله تعالى ، فينبغي للعبد أن يداوي قسوة قلبه بذكر الله تعالى. ذكر حماد بن زيد عن المعلى بن زياد أن رجلا قال للحسن: يا أبا سعيد, أشكو إليك قسوة قلبي. قال: أذِبْهُ بالذكر؛ وهذا لأن القلب كلما اشتدت به الغفلة اشتدت به القسوة ، فإذا ذَكَر الله تعالى ذابت تلك القسوة كما يذوب الرصاص في النار فما أذيبت قسوة القلوب بمثل ذكر الله عز وجل. روائع التشبيه في كتب ابن القيم صــ14


محاضرة : بركان العواطف‏



http://www.midad.me/download/146536

http://www.midad.me/sounds/view/32359

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات مجيب الدعوات رفيع الدرجات وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويعفو عن السيئات رافع السموات ومنزل الايات واصلي واسلم وابارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم وبعد ..
-----------------

(( اللقيطة ))

فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عادل العبدالجبار

قصة لفتاة لقيطة ضحية شهوة شيطانية لفتاة وشاب كانت نهايتها طفل برئ يرمى في وسط كيس نفايات عند باب مسجد

للاستماع
http://www.islamcvoice.com/play.php?catsmktba=4119
-----------------

(( قصص ابكتني ))

الشيخ مشعل بن غزاي العتيبي 

للاستماع


http://www.islamcvoice.com/play.php?catsmktba=4118 


-----------------

(( طبت حياً وميتا )) 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

للشيخ صالح بن عواد المغامسي

للاستماع


http://www.islamcvoice.com/play.php?catsmktba=4117

----------


## ذات الحياة

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبي الهدى محمد بن عبدالله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

قال الله تعالى
لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ 

وقال تعالى
وَوَصَّيْنَا الإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَانًا حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهًا وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلاثُونَ شَهْرًا حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ 

محاضرة 
(( هذا أبوي ))لفضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم بن علي الزيات
للاستماع

http://www.islamcvoice.com/play.php?catsmktba=4114



---------------------------------------

محاضرة (( يبه زوجني ))
للشيخ سليمان الجبيلان
http://www.islamcvoice.com/play.php?catsmktba=4101

----------


## ذات الحياة

*العقيدة .. لـ الشيخ صالح الفوزان

لمشاهدة المادة أضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/video/watch1106/

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


..............................................



صرخة لباس .. للشيخ خالد الصقعبي 

للإستماع للمادة أضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/audio/listen1161/


........................................


صنفان من اهل النار .. للشيخ عبدالمحسن الأحمد

للإستماع للمادة أضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/audio/listen1183/

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


...................................



قصة فتاة .. للشيخ محمد العريفي

للإستماع للمادة أضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/audio/listen3214/

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم*

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياء بعض النساء في هذا الزمن يرويها الشيخ محمد العريفي

هذا المقطع تم اقتطاعه من محاضرة إن أبي يدعوك

التي تم إلقاءها في المجلس الأسري الثاني


http://www.fdfdh.com/video/women/women.rm




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

مجموعة من المحاضرات للشيخ محمد العريفي ..

الله يجزاه كل خير .. 



تضغطون على الرابط بيمين الفارة وبعدين حفظ ..


حدائق الموت 

http://live.islamweb.net/lecturs/Mh-al3reafi/8012.mp3



المشتاقون إلى الجنة 

http://live.islamweb.net/lecturs/Mh-al3reafi/8066.mp3


القابضات على الجمر 

http://live.islamweb.net/lecturs/Mh-al3reafi/8067.mp3



أسباب خراب الشعوب ونصرها

http://live.islamweb.net/lecturs/Mh-al3reafi/8077.mp3


عيش السعداء 

http://live.islamweb.net/lecturs/Mh-al3reafi/8085.mp3


مالكم لا ترجون لله وقارا 

http://live.islamweb.net/lecturs/Mh-al3reafi/8094.mp3



مسؤولية الرجل في أسرته

http://live.islamweb.net/lecturs/Mh-al3reafi/8118.mp3 






 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 





محاضرة بعنوان .. التوبة النصوح .. للشيخ : عائض القرني


للمشاهدة أضغط على الرابط التالي
http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/video/watch1050/

طريق التوبة






امك 


الزمها ولا تتركها 





مقطع مؤثر جدا 

وكل الزوجات والأزواج يسمعوها 

وكل بنت وولد يسمعوها 

فهي رساله مهمة 

للحفظ والاستماع

http://file14.9q9q.net/Download/7231...eeeee.mp3.html



ربي يحفظ لي امي ويخليها لي وربي يثبتني على بري لها وارضها عني يارب العالمين 











السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته



حفظ الأسرار , للشيخ: محمد المختار الشنقيطي 

صراحه هالمحاضرة اشاء كثيرا استفدت منها وفهمتها 

للإستماع والحفظ للمحاضرة المهمة 
http://www.ansarallah.com/uploads/au...fHAovahq0P.mp3







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جديد شيخنا الجليل 
فضيلة الشيخ 
صالح بن عواد المغامسي 
محاضرة بعنوان 
"العنف الأسري" 
هي محاضر ألقيت في الجامعة الإسلامية 
وقد قامت مؤسسة دليل الفالحين الإسلامية مشكورة بالإنتاج 
فهي الآن بين يديكم 
نفعنا الله وإياكم بها



للإستماع وللحفظ
http://www.addorrar.com/oscar/alonf%20Osare.mp3




جزا الله شيخنا خير الجزاء على ما قدم لنا 
وكتب الله الأجر والمثوبه 
لكل من قام بهذا العمل وساهم فيه



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


جديد قناة موقع طريق التوبة محاضرة بعنوان.. وإنه لكتاب عزيز .. للشيخ عبدالمحسن الأحمد

محاضرة مهمة فيهادروس قيمة اتمنة سماعها 
http://www.twbh.com/files/channel/low/watch1081.rm


اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على ديني 

نسأل المولى جل وعلا أن يجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا وذهاب همومنا وغمومنا ..


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جديد صوتيات موقع طريق التوبة 

محاضرة بعنوان .. العقيدة .. لـ الشيخ صالح الفوزان


للحفظ والاستماع 
http://www.twbh.com/files/channel/low/watch1106.flv


لمشاهدة المادة أضغط على الرابط التالي
http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/video/watch1106/
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم*

----------


## ذات الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جديد تسجيلات غرفة طريق التوبة الصوتية بعنوان .. 
مقتطفات من سيرة العلامة الشيخ عبدالعزيز إبن باز رحمه الله .. لـ الإستاذ محمد واصلي
للإستماع للمادة أضغط على الرابط التالي
http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/a...-room-twbh-32/
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مقطع من محاضرة للشيخ :صالح بن عواد المغامسي


للتحمل والاستماع
http://3zqtr.net/up/3zqtr_1966422687.mp3

إنّ نشر الصور الفاضحة أناس من جميع الفئات لا يجوز، أياً كانت النية. والإسلام يأمر بستر العورات؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "احفظ عورتك إلاّ من زوجتك". رواه الترمذي، وقال: حديث حسن. 

والصور التي تظهر العورات أشدّ تحريماً، خاصة عندما تنشر على الإنترنت، أو في وسائل الإعلام الأخرى، فالعورة الحقيقية يطّلع عليها آحاد من الناس، أمّا صورتها فيطّلع عليها الألوف أو الملايين. وإذا كانت الصورة تعبّر عن بعض الأعمال الجنسيّة، فتحريمها يتضاعف؛ لأنّها تزين للناس المنكر، وتشجّعهم عليه، وتستثير غرائزهم. 

وإنّي أستغرب كيف يمكن أن يقوم المسلم بعمل محرّم، ويهدف من ورائه إلى خير، فالله تعالى لا يقبل من الأعمال إلاّ ما توفّر فيها شرطان، الأول: أن تكون النية من ورائه مشروعة. والثاني أن يكون العمل ملتزماُ بالحدود الشرعيّة. ولا يغني أحد الشرطين عن الآخر، بل لا بدّ من وجودهما معاً، حتى يكون العمل مقبولاً عند الله.

إذا كنت يا أخي لا تريد إلاّ النصح والإرشاد، ولا تريد اكتساب المال الحرام، فعليك فوراً أن تتوقف عن نشر كل أنواع الصور التي تظهر فيها عورات الناس، أو يمكن أن تساهم في استثارة الغرائز، أو إشاعة الفساد والمنكر. فإن تحقق لك بعد ذلك ربح مادي، فهو حلال إن شاء الله، وإن تحقق لك شيء من النصح والإرشاد لبعض الناس -حسب نيتّك- فهو عمل صالح مقبول، ولك أجره إن شاء الله.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مادة مختارة من 

قناة موقع طريق التوبة 

محاضرة بعنوان

.. مرض القلب .. 

لـ الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله


للاستماع والحفظ
http://www.twbh.com/files/channel/low/watch36.rm


لمشاهدة المادة أضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/video/watch36/

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتــة .. 

أخواني الكرام .. 

ارجوا منكم مشاهدة هذا المقطع القصير والإستماع جيداً

وتأمل ما يقوله الشيـــخ محمد العريفي
عن: السيـــئات الجــاريــة .. 

طبعا ً قسوا على ذالكـ ارسال المقاطع المخلة بالآداب .. وإرسال الأغاني .. 
وإرسال صور النســاء ... إلخ من الأشياء التي تحرم علينا مشاهدتهــا .. 

اترككم مع الرابط ..



http://www.mashahd.net/view_video.ph...ic&category=mr

تقبلوا فائق التقدير والإحترام

مما وصلني بالايميل



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



جديد صوتيات 

موقع طريق التوبة

بعنوان

 .. هو الله السميع البصير ..

لـ الشيخ: صالح بن عواد المغامسي

للإستماع للمادة أضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.twbh.com/files/thekra/sounds/listen3083n.mp3


http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/audio/listen3083n/

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



جديد صوتيات 
موقع طريق التوبة 
بعنوان
 ..واثقة رغم الصعاب..
 لـ الشيخ عبدالمحسن الأحمد

للإستماع للمادة أضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.twbh.com/files/thekra/sounds/listen3213.mp3

http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/audio/listen3213/



*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مادة مختارة من

صوتيات موقع طريق التوبة

 بعنوان 

قبل أن تذهبي للسوق

للإستماع للمادة أضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.twbh.com/files/thekra/sounds/listen99.rm


http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/audio/listen99/

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم*



* 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جديد قناة موقع طريق التوبة 

بعنوان 

..الحياء لايأتي إلا بخير .. 

للشيخ عبدالمحسن الأحمد


للاستماع 
http://www.twbh.com/files/channel/low/watch1131.rm


لمشاهدة المادة أضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/video/watch1131/

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم*

----------


## ذات الحياة

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



مادة مختارة من 
صوتيات موقع طريق التوبة
بعنوان ..

ضحية معاكسة 

لـ الشيخ سالم العجمي

للإستماع للمادة أضغط على الرابط التالي
http://www.twbh.com/files/thekra/sounds/listen7.rm


http://www.twbh.com/index.php/site/audio/listen7/

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم*



*
بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم

السّلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبــاً أخواتي الفاضلات ,,
 كيف حالكن ؟ أسأل المولى أنّكن بأتمّ صحّةٍ و عافيـة

أقدّم لكنّ محاضرة مؤثّرة , مبكيــة و التي أتمنّى صدقاً من كلّ قلبي أن تتأثّر بها كل أخت ( طائشة ) , ( مستهترة )
المعذرة إنّ لم آخذكنّ بشيءٍ من اللطف و الهيّنة بل قابلتكنّ بسيل جارف من قسوةٍ

أخاله يشقّ القلب و يفلق العقل فهو الذي قد ذهل بيد أنّه قد رأى المفرّطات منكنّ ( كثر الا ما رحم ربى )

هنّ هكذا طريقٍ زلقة ( أكثر ) و لا معتبرة مع الأسف !!

فالقصص تتكرّر بذات السّيناريو و المختلف إنّما هو ( الشّخصيّات (المجسدّة لذلكـ السيناريو في هذا الخضم الذي لازلنَ يخضنه ( مع الأسف الكثيــر من الفتيات الا ما رحم ربى )


يصدّقن الكلام المعسول فيجرينَ خلفه جزافاً .. و يشرعنَ بكسر أقفاصهنّ الصدريّة

حتّى يسع لقلوبهنّ استقبال سهام الذّئاب الغادرة ( بكل أريحيّة) فتخترقها لتقرّ فيها ما دام الدّهر فلا تدري الفتاة بنفسها و إلا و قد لطّختسمعتها بوحل العار حينها لن تنفعها ساعة ندمٍ !!

وهذه محاضرة لفضيلة الشيخ محمد الصاوي حفظه الله بعنوان
أرجوك لا تتزوجني


http://www.muslemzad.com/muslem/Less..._tatazawgny.rm


http://www.muslemzad.com/play.php?catsmktba=14417



يُرجى نشرهـا في المواقع , المنتديات الأخرى و عبر البريد الألكتروني كي تعمّ الفائدة


لئن يهدي الله بنـا امرءٍ خيرٌ لنــا من حمرُ النّعم

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

مما وصلني بالايميل*

----------

